# ACS - Skill Assessment Documents



## amit_aus84 (May 28, 2014)

Dear Expat Gurus,

I have a query on the documents to be submitted for Skill Assessment.
I have attached the below in my application.

*For Education* - Color Scanned Marksheets and the Graduation Degree Certificate [ in single pdf]
*For Employer 1* - Color Scanned Service cum Relieving letter [ Single PDF with self declaration ]
*For Current Employer* - Color Scanned Pay slips, Salary Certificates, Tax Details [ Single pdf with self declaration ] as my current employer can not provide employment proof.

After submission of application, I got an email from the authorities asking me to provide additional documents as mentioned below.



Certified copy of your Bachelor degree certificate.
Certified copy of the complete and final academic transcript for your Bachelor degree.

Official legal third-party Statutory Declarations by a colleague for Employer 1 and Current Employer - Please note that self-Statutory Declarations are not accepted.

All third party Statutory Declarations or Affidavits must include one of the following:

Certified copy of Payslip - preferable first & last payslip
Certified copy of Human resource statement or Service Certificate
Certified copy of Termination Letter with corresponding dates


Can someone please help me to clarify my doubts

a) If i uploaded color scanned degree certificates, then what is being expected in case of degree certificate. Can it be a possibility that since Degree Certificate was attached in the end, it has been overlooked by any chance ? Do I upload the same certificate again ?

b) Is the SD mandatory even if i have submitted by Service Certificate from my previous employer ?

c) The third party SD need to be on stamp paper [ is that what legal means ] or can it be done on A4 plain sheet and get it attested. The issue is that i live in a city far off from the place where i used to work in the past and getting it on stamp paper might be difficult.

Thanks in advance for you help !

Regards


----------



## amit_aus84 (May 28, 2014)

SD is statuary declaration.


----------



## superm (Jul 1, 2012)

cseramit said:


> Dear Expat Gurus,
> 
> I have a query on the documents to be submitted for Skill Assessment.
> I have attached the below in my application.
> ...


Give them the degree again 
You need SD - that's main document required by ACS to check if you really lie in ANZSCO code you have applied for.


----------



## amit_aus84 (May 28, 2014)

Thanks for your reply.
One more doubt is related to attachment type. In my application, under relevant qualification tab, I can see only the below in attachment type drop down.

a) Certificate
b) Completion Letter
c) Exemption Letter
d) Testamur
e) Transcript

I need to upload marksheets and degree. Earlier i had uploaded Marksheets followed by Degree Certificate after selecting the attachment type as "Certificate".

a) Should i upload the degree certificate alone separately now again under "Certificate" ?

b) Also, my Degree Certificate is in English Language with just the University name being mentioned in English as well as my native language. Do i need to submit transcript also as they have mentioned or it has been mentioned may be because they did not find degree certificate on first page of the attachment ?


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

Hi All,

I'm preparing for ACS assessment and in the process, need the below information. Please Help.

1. The ACS guideline doc says - "Have your paper copies Certified by an authorised person". Does this mean that we have to get the certificate photocopies attested by a Gazzetted officer or a Notary Public?
2. Regarding the marksheets, only consolidated mark sheets or should we upload individual ones for all the semesters?
3. Is CV and Birth Certificate mandatory? I have a problem with my Birth Certificate where my Mom's name is wrong. Im afraid that it will cause confusion as my Passport has the correct name of my Mom and both are different.

Please help me.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari05 said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm preparing for ACS assessment and in the process, need the below information. Please Help.
> 
> ...


1. Certified by anyone who is authorized to certify documents.

2. Whichever formats list the subject/ courses in detail. Sometimes transcripts mention subject codes and marksheets mention the complete subject name. Prefer marksheets in this case.

3. No. In fact, they've said (on page#7 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf) "Unnecessary documents like Resumes, High School Certificates or Self-Written Statutory Declarations will not be assessed.". There isn't any category to upload such documents either.


----------



## hari05 (Oct 10, 2015)

KeeDa said:


> 1. Certified by anyone who is authorized to certify documents.
> 
> 2. Whichever formats list the subject/ courses in detail. Sometimes transcripts mention subject codes and marksheets mention the complete subject name. Prefer marksheets in this case.
> 
> 3. No. In fact, they've said (on page#7 of Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf) "Unnecessary documents like Resumes, High School Certificates or Self-Written Statutory Declarations will not be assessed.". There isn't any category to upload such documents either.


Thanks Keeda. I am from India. So, I can get my certificates attested from a gazetted officer like a Doctor employed in government, School principal, etc. ?

Just want to be clear who can be the certifying authority.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

hari05 said:


> Thanks Keeda. I am from India. So, I can get my certificates attested from a gazetted officer like a Doctor employed in government, School principal, etc. ?
> 
> Just want to be clear who can be the certifying authority.


Yes.

From Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf:

A document is a certified copy when the original document is photocopied or scanned and a person authorised to certify documents stamps and signs the copy, signifying that it is a true copy of the original document.
The following information is required on each page of your certified copy:

The words Certified True Copy of the Original
The signature of the certifying person
The date signed and name of the certifying person
Registration number or title of the certifying person (e.g.: Police Officer, Doctor)
Certification details must be legible on the copy


----------



## PrabhuS (Jun 11, 2016)

*ACS - Date in the degree certificate*

Hello,

I completed my Bachelor's in computer science and engineering in July 2012 from VTU belgaum Karnataka.
I got my degree certificate on April 2013, and the date mentioned in the certificate is April 2013.

But ACS expects the followings,

Ensure that the following information is detailed in your qualification documents:
 Title of Degree or Award
 Name of University or Awarding Institution
 Date the Degree or Award was Completed
 Unit or Subject Names and Grades or Marks Achieved
 Abstract of Research if the qualification has been completed through Research

Here I'm worried about the point 3(Date the Degree or Award was Completed)
as I completed my degree in July 2012 and the date mention on the certificate is April 2013.

can someone help me here ? 

thanks in advance
Prabhu.


----------



## qureshiusama (Jun 10, 2016)

Hi All,

I'm a new member and seeking guidance in launching my application for PR in Australia.

I've been through a number of past posts and I need an update on current laws and policies of skill assessments, Visa application etc

I belong to ICT community and I need to get assessment from ACS. So any help from recent movers in the same category will be really helpful. Here are my queries;

*1. Do I need to hire a consultant, I don't really see a point besides handing me over pre-written JDs to get signatures on?

2. I have spent 6 years in an organization and was promoted to different roles. Do I need to prepare JDs for each role?

3. Is it really necessary to get the signatures from your line manager? What if he/she had resigned and working somewhere else.

4. I have all experience certificates but the requirement of ACS is to get the JDs signed. Does it really matter to get the signatures on company letterhead or there's any workaround?

5. Does all educational documents needs certification? Notarization is enough? Does the certified copy has to be coloured or normal xerox?

6. In my current employment, It will become a problem for me if I informed my line manager about my application for PR. The management would get suspicious and they may start looking for a replacement if you know what I mean. How did you guys manage this?

7. What is the best suitable time to launch my application?*

Appreciate a point wise response please. Thank you and it's nice to be here.


----------



## Gsun_ (Oct 17, 2013)

qureshiusama said:


> Hi All,
> 
> I'm a new member and seeking guidance in launching my application for PR in Australia.
> 
> ...


1. Do I need to hire a consultant, I don't really see a point besides handing me over pre-written JDs to get signatures on?

@This depends on how well you can comprehend information, and how deep is your pocket. Forum has got enough information to do it on your own. 
All you need to do is spend some time going through the threads. and prepare a plan.

2. I have spent 6 years in an organization and was promoted to different roles. Do I need to prepare JDs for each role?
@As per ACS guidelines, we supposed to document different roles and countries worked. 

3. Is it really necessary to get the signatures from your line manager? What if he/she had resigned and working somewhere else.
@Again as per ACS, if you can manage to get someone who worked as your supervisor is preferred. Specify relationship in the document. 

4. I have all experience certificates but the requirement of ACS is to get the JDs signed. Does it really matter to get the signatures on company letterhead or there's any workaround?
@If you can JD with roles and responsibilities on company letter head it is well and good. Else You can take Statuary declaration route. 
What I read is, SD's are subjected to background checks. even Employer issued reference letters. Not sure on what basis they select application for employment checks.
So, make sure what ever you quote is verifiable. 

5. Does all educational documents needs certification? Notarization is enough? Does the certified copy has to be coloured or normal xerox?
@All you need to do is to certify with a Notary. they will tamp saying "certified copy of original". words my change but that's what certified copy means. 
About color or B/W it s matter of convenience.

6. In my current employment, It will become a problem for me if I informed my line manager about my application for PR. The management would get suspicious and they may start looking for a replacement if you know what I mean. How did you guys manage this?
@Refer my answer to 4Q. 

7. What is the best suitable time to launch my application?
@ACS it really does not matter; these days it is taking around 2 weeks. 
But for EOI, some of the ICT codes cap had reached. Cap will reset in July, so apply any time after that.


----------



## qureshiusama (Jun 10, 2016)

Gsun_ said:


> qureshiusama said:
> 
> 
> > Hi All,
> ...


Thanks brother. This is great help. Appreciate that.

Wish me luck as I'll be applying in the first week of July...


----------



## luckyzmail (Jun 6, 2016)

Why do i need third party statutory declaration when i have all my job offer /appraisal/relieving letters on company letter head and signed by HR.

Here is what i have:

Btech CSE - 2003-2007, all dmc's and degree attested by notary.

Jan 2008-Aug 2010, notarized copies of offer/appraisal/relieving letters on company letter head of following designations:
Associate survey programmer - Jan 2008-July 2009
Survey Programmer - Aug 2009-Aug 2010.
Releaving letter on company letter head.

Sep 2010-till date - notarized copies of offer and appraisal letters on company letter head of following designations:

Senior Analyst - Sep 2010-Feb 2011
Senior Implementation Analyst - Mar 2011-June 2013
Lead Implementation Analyst - July 2013-Aug 2014
Sr.Lead Implementation Analyst - Sep 2014-Aug 2015
Lead Business Analyst - Sep 2015-till date.

IELTS - L7,R7.5,S6,W6.5

Any suggestion would really be appreciated.


----------



## nsm1613 (Apr 22, 2017)

Hi All,
My name is Narender and I did Bachelors of Technology (Computer Science engineering).
I am applying for skill assessment and I have the experience of two years from my home country India, but the problem arising is that I do not have any Tax return record as salary was below 180000 INR per annum and salary I was getting was cash in hand.

So, Question arises is that Is it mandatory to show Tax Return to get positive skill assessment.

Although I have all of the required documents with me to prove the experience is genuine, but do not want take risk.

Hope to hear from your side.

Thanks


----------

